# Frozen seeds?



## caabca (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm ordering seeds, but i have a problem...my mailbox is outside so the seeds will definitely be exposed to below zero temps...is this a problem? Will they still germinate?

p.s. They are feminized but i doubt that matters...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 9, 2007)

caabca said:
			
		

> I'm ordering seeds, but i have a problem...my mailbox is outside so the seeds will definitely be exposed to below zero temps...is this a problem? Will they still germinate?
> 
> p.s. They are feminized but i doubt that matters...


*It shouldn't be a problem at all for ya as the seeds will only be in the cold for a few ya know.  *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 9, 2007)

On another note...I read somewhere that chilling your beans ups the germination rate. Now, this was in water for sixteen hours but i'm just trying to give you high hopes...lol.


----------



## Hick (Jan 9, 2007)

.."think about it"...mj seeds have endured frozen temps dureing winter for..."ever".
It's part of nature, the natural order of reproduction. Freezing temps alone, are harmless.


----------



## caabca (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks guys, really appreciate the input..I suspected as much but wanted some feedback..i'll be up and growing in no time.


----------



## longtimegrower (Jan 11, 2007)

Hick you always beat me to the post and are saying exactly what im thinking. I have even had people say it does the seeds good to go through a cold spell because it makes them think winter has come and gone and there ready for warmer weather. slim


----------



## Hick (Jan 12, 2007)

That would be a reasonable assumption LTG, it has been "programmed" into the reproductive process foe eons.
  Did you know that there are "some" seeds(not mj) that require a soak in an acid solution(and for the life of me, I can't recall it) in order too germinate?..It supposedly imitates/mocks the process of the seed being eaten by birds and passed through their digestive juices.


----------



## theyorker (Jan 12, 2007)

Hick that is too cool...Mother Nature has Her ways.


----------



## Wereclown (Feb 1, 2007)

Well, I just recieved my seeds today. It's cold outside, definitely sub-zero.  And I adventured with them for a few hours. They probably didn't freeze, as I doubt the temperature in my backbag would have reached below zero. By now, they're in water or in a moist and warm place. Didn't really cross to me, that they might be damaged by the cold... a good thing it's, if anything, good for them.


----------



## Nelson Mutz (Feb 4, 2007)

Hick...you could have played the part of Zeb Walton on the tv program. He always was explaining that "It was the nature of things" for the passing of the seasons, and what was happening on Walton's mountain. I think sometimes we "overthink" our hobby. The plant was here long before us, and will remain long after we're gone.

Always enjoy your wisdom and wit on the board.

Nelson


----------



## Hick (Feb 4, 2007)

> Hick...you could have played the part of Zeb Walton on the tv program.


..."nite Mary Ellen, nite John boy, nite Nelson".....


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 4, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> That would be a reasonable assumption LTG, it has been "programmed" into the reproductive process foe eons.
> Did you know that there are "some" seeds(not mj) that require a soak in an acid solution(and for the life of me, I can't recall it) in order too germinate?..It supposedly imitates/mocks the process of the seed being eaten by birds and passed through their digestive juices.



Not sure what seeds they are but sounds really cool, that they have to be digested to germinate.  In addition to the cold temps,  Apple seeds must be frozen in a freezer or outside winter to properly germinate.  You simply just can't germinate apples without this process.  Would assume that mj has to have some similar "system" that lets it know "hey it's winter stand down for a bit" then in spring "okay winter gone time to come up." Damn now, want to grow apples   wonder if that could be done inside. Prolly take 10 years lol.


----------



## Nelson Mutz (Feb 4, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..."nite Mary Ellen, nite John boy, nite Nelson".....


:laugh: 
Screw them...I'm headed over to the Baldwin Sister's for some of "The Recipe"!...

Nelson


----------

